
That CIA exploit list in full: The good, the bad, and the very ugly - ricw
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/08/cia_exploit_list_in_full/
======
alexknvl
> you may have clocked that Tuesday's dump was engineered to help the
> President pin the hacking of his political opponents' email server on the
> CIA

Why does everything have to be about politics nowadays? I want an unbiased
analysis. It is plausible, but not certain. There is a bunch of assumptions
here that I'd rather keep as hypotheses.

~~~
aqsheehy
This is a story about the government, do you think that shouldn't be
political?

~~~
trendia
There is a difference between politics and policy.

------
RichardHeart
Hacking appears to be net negative. I've yet to hear a leak of how hacking
worked out well? Or are such leaks of success so uninteresting they don't get
leaked?

If you're going to risk life in prison / execution, why not include a good
story or two.

